
3D Touch: Beyond Peek and Pop - dzlobin
https://medium.com/produkt-blog/3d-force-touch-beyond-peek-pop-c448edc2b1f5#.cb7le2r1w
======
cheepin
One interesting thing he brought up is that as a developer, you can't develop
as if everyone is using a 3D Touch device, because they aren't so you just add
some enhancements to your product for the 6S(+) users.

This means among other things, it will be easier for Apple to abandon the idea
if it ends up not being worth it, since it is such a small part of the UX of
the devices, or even replace it with some other mode of interaction.

~~~
btmiller
I still get the occasional app update adding support for Touch ID. So I think
with hardware features like these, the full potential won't be completely
realized until these devices are a few years old and it's near impossible to
come across someone that doesn't have that feature on their model of iPhone.

------
interpol_p
The first video really impressed me. It genuinely looks like he is depressing
a 3D button into the screen. I was pretty skeptical of the name "3D Touch" at
first, but that video sells the idea better than Apple did.

------
JoBrad
It would be neat to adjust how fast a video is scrubbed using 3D Touch (I have
a 6, so have no idea if the Photos app does this already).

------
personjerry
That last video could make for an interesting small game.

